# Is $75K salary enough in Sydney?



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been offered a job in Sydney with employer sponsorship but is $75K enough to live on?

I am married with 2 kids so would need a house and a friend has found one for me at $750/week.

I think the salary is low but I am keen to get into the Heritage Sector in NSW where my specialism lies so I could view it as a stepping stone.


Thanks


Terry


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If that's the only income for the family you'll live below the poverty line.


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

Weebie said:


> If that's the only income for the family you'll live below the poverty line.



That's what I thought, thanks.


----------



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

TerryQ, Can you please share your skill set?



TerryQ said:


> I have been offered a job in Sydney with employer sponsorship but is $75K enough to live on?
> 
> I am married with 2 kids so would need a house and a friend has found one for me at $750/week.
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

LuckyLee said:


> TerryQ, Can you please share your skill set?


I am a Chartered Building Surveyor (not the same a Building Surveyor in Aus) with a Masters Degree.

I specialise in the preservation and refurbishment of heritage buildings both in terms of pure conservation and remodelling for new use.

This involves Project Management, Planned Maintenance, Financial Control, Cost Planning all aspects of construction.

I have over 20 years experience at a high level.

I have seen Jobs I am Qualified for in the $150-$250K range


Terry


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to add, I've seen Jobs I am qualified for in the $150-$250K range.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah the key issue mate is you really two incomes if possible. even 150 for a family of four is nothing special. Also take into account that in engineering Australian experience makes a big difference in salary.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I ran the numbers. ~4300 after taxes (best case) and then 3000 going out monthly to rent. I don't think it works at 75K, possibly at 120K but still frugal. Two incomes will be needed, and then theres a significant daycare cost as well.


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

amaslam said:


> I ran the numbers. ~4300 after taxes (best case) and then 3000 going out monthly to rent. I don't think it works at 75K, possibly at 120K but still frugal. Two incomes will be needed, and then theres a significant daycare cost as well.



Thanks for that. Figured it would be something like that.

I don't need to worry about rent for about 2 years ( got enough stashed away over the years) and by then we will have sold the house giving us a good lump of capital. That gives us time to get settled and for my wife to get a job. Kids are both of school age.

I need to see if there is scope for negotiation on the salary or hopefully get a better job offer.

Terry


----------

